# My new goth girl



## Janice (Sep 13, 2008)

Roxy arrived home this morning!!!! I haven't decided if I am going to change her name. I think Roxy sort of fits her, if you have any suggestions feel free to share them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Roxy is a SD sized (about 24") ball jointed doll from Unique Look & Feel :::: Unidoll.com, I waited about nine weeks from order to her arrival. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooo happy to have her here!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the name suits her great. =) I love the look, may have to try and re create that. Its very Fashionista.


----------



## CherryLex (Sep 13, 2008)

TBH I've never gotten the doll thing but she sure is pretty! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

She's so pretty! and yeah i agree...i like Roxy


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

That is so cool! I love her sense of fashion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Roxy is a good name for her!


----------



## Janice (Sep 13, 2008)

She does have a distinct style, doesn't she? I have a lot of clothes here prepared for her arrival and she doesn't fit into ANY of them! Her hips and bust are simply too large *ahem* to shimmy into them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's another picture, I love how moodily photogenic she is.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

She really is the coolest doll I've seen in a long time. Dolls usually creep me out, but not yours. She is so life like, it's crazy. I WANT ONE!
Can you get boy dolls too? I really need to check out that site.


----------



## Janice (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, there's TONS of dolls out there. Small and large, boy and girl, animal and human, witch and vampire. Anything you can dream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what I *love* about BJD's.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, that is so cool! I love her makeup too lol.


----------



## Janice (Sep 13, 2008)

The makeup is what made me had to have her. The makeup usually isn't this dramatic from most companies. I pretty much fell in love with her at first sight because she was a mature head mold and body, i.e. she looked like a woman not a girl.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 13, 2008)

Dude...that's pretty much my haircut and color!  lol  Is she wearing Kirsch??


----------



## TDoll (Sep 13, 2008)

This is the coolest doll....  I love her eye lashes.  When I was little, I ruined all my porcelain dolls once trying to put makeup on them...  Is is strange that at 24 years old, I have the odd urge to put blush on her??? lol  Shes badass.


----------



## Janice (Sep 13, 2008)

haha! I would love to put blush on her too, but I'm too afraid I'll mess it up. xD

I would call it kirsch Jen!


----------



## Janice (Sep 13, 2008)

A different angle


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_A different angle




_

 
that is one badass doll and one badass photo thereof.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 14, 2008)

Her makeup is kick ass.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn, you can really see her eyes in that recent shot Janice. They are amazing! I need to stop looking at that website, cause now I want one for my birthday. Dang, some of their clothes are more expensive than my own clothes lol!


----------



## Janice (Sep 14, 2008)

Aww, there are all sorts of dolls at all different price points (clothes too). Try these US retailers who also have dolls in stock ready to ship, unless of course you fall in love with a particular one and have it made. 

Denver Doll Emporium
Contemporary Collectible Dolls - Asian BJDs, Elfdoll, Unidoll, Madame Alexander, Corolle, Kish - Dolls and Friends

My favorite clothes are sold here:
http://musedoll.com

Mini SD's are about a foot tall (vs 2 ft) and are at a considerably lower price point. They are meant to be younger in age so they look a little more child like. They're cute!

There's a fantastic BJD forum here: Den of Angels where I do a ton of research, also all the major doll makers announce their latest limited editions in the news forum. 

Soom (a doll manufacturer) is doing a monthly LE each month, they've all been really unique so far. SOOM

HTHS!


----------



## shootout (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, she's beautiful.
Is it odd that I'd give anything to look like that?
Anyway, I think her name fits her perfectly.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 14, 2008)

I love her >_<!! She looks amazing and I love her style.


----------



## nico (Sep 14, 2008)

She's so cool .I wish my hair looked like hers


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_ 



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_ 



_

 
Myspace pics!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha just kidding...but what a cool doll!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful! How many dolls do you have? Such an expensive hobby


----------



## Janice (Sep 15, 2008)

I have two girls from unidoll

Octavia Dew





Roxy





and a Migidoll Jina head that I need to find a body for


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow - your new goth girl and your other dolls are just gorgeous. I have several modern artist dolls that I acquired over the past 10 years, I used to be really into collecting but I rarely buy anything anymore.  

I'm afraid to look at the links you posted as I can't afford any new lovelies at the moment. ;-)  Will definitely bookmark for future perusal, though.


----------



## Janice (Sep 15, 2008)

Hah, I understand that. My habit is on hold while we sort out this move to Denver. I'd love to see yours sometime.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_....and a Migidoll Jina head that I need to find a body for



_

 
Oh Lord, Janice has heads that need bodies laying around her house.  How very Hanibal Lector!  Janice, I had no idea.  You always seemed like such a nice person.  Huh, I guess it's always the nice person that you never would suspect though, isn't it?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Myspace pics!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha just kidding...but what a cool doll!!_

 
LOL!!

Here's the chat between the myspace chic using the doll pic and some random dude:

*Him*: Hey baby, I just saw your myspace pic and you are hot!

*Her*: Oh, you think?  Thanks!  I will admit to having a bit of work done. 

*Him*: Really?  So you have a bit of plastic in you?

*Her*: Well, you could say that. 

*Him*: Your skin is so smooth and your body seems really firm. 

*Her*: Oh yeah, I take good care of myself.  You know, put myself on a pedestal. 

*Him*: Wait...you're not putting me on are you?  Is that a recent pic?

*Her*: Of course!  

*Him*:  What's with the fancy hat?

*Her*: I...uh...um...I am a professional jazz dancer.  Yeah, that's it.  

*Him*: Can I send you a screen shot of my junk?

/\Yeah, I ended that dialogue 'To Catch a Predator' syle.  It just seemed to fit. lol

And FIN


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 16, 2008)

I reckon she seems more like a Velma than a Roxy, love the name roxy though x


----------

